# Single parent



## trace141 (Jun 21, 2009)

Im looking to relocate to Dubai, im a registered emergency nurse currently working in Australia, my contract ends soon and looking for employment, there seems to be a number of issues as im a single parent of two teenage boys...can anyone offer some advice..

Much appreciated

tracey


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

hi tracey.

im born n bought up in uae. as far as i know there is no complecation. if you have good salary to sponsor your boys.. as far as i know if you are earning more than 10k AED, which is almost 2800US$. 

cheers.

Jess


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will need permission from the boys' father to get residence for them in the UAE and will need a decent salary to sponsor and support them. Bear in mind that rent is expensive as is schooling.

As far as I am aware nursing doesn't pay that well, even as a specialist.

Do your research well.

-


----------



## trace141 (Jun 21, 2009)

I already have sole custody of the Boys so that shouldnt be a problem, ive seen the prices of the school fees, not cheap, i was hoping for a good salary package with a hospital/clinic , some state they will pay towards accomodation and education.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You also need to be aware, that once your sons turn 18, you will no longer be able to sponsor them, so they will need to be sponsored by an employer or by a university/college here.

This info was also be helpful.

Gulfnews: To become a nurse in UAE


----------



## trace141 (Jun 21, 2009)

This all sounds far to complicated..maybe ill stay put unless the offer of the century turns up...

Thank you for the advice, ill do some more research..


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

trace141 said:


> This all sounds far to complicated..maybe ill stay put unless the offer of the century turns up...
> 
> Thank you for the advice, ill do some more research..


Trace:

As a nurse working here in Dubai, I can't imagine bearing the fees associated with schooling 2 children on a nurse salary. The only way you could do it would be as upper management (DON, ADON). Even Manager salaries would not afford you the money to be able to pay the fees.

Just an FYI: staff nurses are usually from non-Western countries - as their salaries are very low. Charge nurses can make anywhere from 12-14,000 Dhs/month (with provided shared accommodations and no car. No education subsidy). And the salary goes up slowly from there. And this is for the larger hospitals. Clinics pay way less, as well as hospitals out of Dubai or Abu Dhabi.

Most nurses who have children leave them at home and come here to work. OR they have husbands who also work here (much easier).

Good Luck to you in whatever you decide.


----------

